# Odpowiednik Krasnala.

## mentorsct

Witam. Poszukuje programu podobnego do windowsowego Krasnala. Na studiach mam bazy danych. Piszemy pod dosem oto w taki sposób: 

link 1. http://img.wklej.org/images/22039ss1.GIF

link 2. http://img.wklej.org/images/82521ss2.GIF

link 3. http://img.wklej.org/images/4727ss3.GIF

----------

## Raku

[OT] I pomyśleć, że tacy ludzie będą mieli kiedyś wyższe wykształcenie o profilu prawdopodobnie informatycznym...

Nie wiem, czy śmiać się, czy płakać...[/OT]

----------

## mentorsct

Mozesz sie śmiac i płakac jak sie podoba i odpowiada. To jest forum a ja poprosiłem o pomoc.

----------

## SlashBeast

wpisz w konsoli

```
alias krasnal-ng="emerge lighttpd php mysql"
```

a następnie

```
krasnal-ng
```

Odpowiada Ci to?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 13Homer

A po co lighttpd czy php, skoro chodzi o samego Krasnala?

----------

## SlashBeast

ZTCP krasnal to httpd+php+mysql.

----------

## wodzik

po tym poscie zastanawiam sie czy nie zaczac szukac serwerow na ktorych jest phpMyAdmin i poprobowac sie zalogowac uzywajac hasla krasnal. mentorsct, tak z ciekawosci, co to za uczelnia?

----------

## Raku

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> ZTCP krasnal to httpd+php+mysql.

 

IMO to apache + php +mysql  :Smile:  ale widziałem to dawno temu.

----------

## unK

nie wiem jak z lighttpd, ale apache+php+mysql jest bardzo łatwo postawić, wystarczy:

```
echo "dev-lang/php apache2 mysql" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge php -av
```

i potem jeszcze ew. dopisać do /etc/conf.d/apache2 w APACHE2_OPTS

```
-D PHP5
```

(zakładając, że zainstalowaliśmy wersję 5)

----------

## Arfrever

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   ZTCP krasnal to httpd+php+mysql. 
> 
> IMO to apache + php +mysql  ale widziałem to dawno temu.

 

Serwer Apache = httpd

http://httpd.apache.org/

httpd - Apache Hypertext Transfer Protocol Server

Downloading the Apache HTTP Server

----------

## mentorsct

Oki juz sam sobie znalazłem odpowiedz na pytanie w dokumentacji Gentoo. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/mysql-howto.xml

Moderator prosiłbym o zamknięcie tego tematu. Za wszelką pomoc dziękuje. Pozdrawiam.

Arfrever: Ortografia. Odmowa zamknięcia tematu.

----------

## Raku

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*    *SlashBeast wrote:*   ZTCP krasnal to httpd+php+mysql. 
> 
> IMO to apache + php +mysql  ale widziałem to dawno temu. 
> 
> Serwer Apache = httpd

 

wiem, ale wg mojej pamięci Krasnal oferuje właśnie apache'a, a nie "jakiegoś bliżej nieokreślonego z nazwy demona httpd".

----------

## mentorsct

Ta konfiguracja interpretatora MySQL z handbooka wcale taka prosta nie była. Tylko dzięki pomocy Mistix udało sie i działa tak jak trzeba. Acha dzięki temu co stworzył openssh.

----------

## sebas86

Na początku nic nie jest łatwe...

[OT]Nie znałem "Krasnala" ale screeny mnie rozbawiły, czy naprawdę w informacjach na temat "Kransnala" nie było info na temat tego z jakich podzespołów korzysta? Byłem święcie przekonany, że chodzi o klon programu w stylu Płatnik... serio...[/OT]

----------

## mentorsct

Moze dla was takie pisane bazy danych sa proste, ale uwierzcie laborka z moim profesorme to istny terror. Ja na zajęciach ze strachu przed nim zapominam jak sie nazywam. Koleś jest nieobliczalny. Człowiek z poprzedniego roku juz ma 16 podejscie do zaliczenia laborki, a gdzie tu jeszcze egzamin.

----------

## wodzik

a nie podawali wam na wykładach, że jednym z systemów baz danych jest mysql? po zobaczeniu znaku zachęty mysql> chyba jednak coś powinno ci zacząć świtać. poza tym po minucie szukania, można znaleźć co wchodzi w skład krasnala i poszukać odpowiedników na linuksa. w sumie jeśli nigdy nie miałeś styczności z bazami danych to nawet mnie ten post nie dziwi. dziwi mnie tylko dlaczego na uczelni powiedzieli wam, że będziecie pracować w krasnalu, czyli programie  na windowsa, zamiast od razu powiedzieć, że będziemy pracować w mysqlu. poza tym dziwi mnie trochę czemu piszecie to pod windowsem. to że uczelnia ma podpisaną umowę msdnaa nie znaczy, że nie mogą mieć zainstalowanego linuksa. w końcu jeśli ktoś z was otrzyma gdzieś prace związaną z mysql, będzie to raczej na linuksie niz na windzie...

----------

## 13Homer

Wystarczy wpisać "krasnolud linux" w Google i parę razy kliknąć.

----------

## mentorsct

wodzik - zgadzam sie z Tobą. Ale u nas koles powiedział tak. Ze zanim zaczniemy działac w mysql to sami musicie włożyc wkład w to gdzie my to bedziemy pisali. Nie mowił nic o krasnalu. To bardziej ja rzucziłem takie hasło na laborce bo mi sie skojarzyło ze kiedys do php tego uzywałem i tez widziałem ze jest tam tez obsługa sql i tak kazdy pobrał krasnala i zaczeliśmy w tym robic. U mnie w budzie jest przyzwyczajenie do windy a nie linuxa, a jak jest linux to Mandriva i mało kto sie na nim zna. A niektorzy pingwina nie widzieli na oczy. Cienka ta moja uczelnia, ale poszedłem tam bo nie dostałem sie na inna.

----------

## Spaulding

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Cienka ta moja uczelnia, ale poszedłem tam bo nie dostałem sie na inna.

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mentorsct

CzErYnA - taka prawda, chciałem byc pilotem a nie informatykiem, a do woja za wykłego popychla nie chciałem isc to poszedłem tu gdzie jestem. Poziom niski, słabo ucza, jedynie sam z własnej woli sie ucze na tyle ile moge. Moze dlatego niektore pytania zadwane przeze mnie na forum dla Was doświadczonych linuxowców wydaja sie banalne.

----------

## pszemas

jak chcesz sie czegos nauczysz to, obojetnie jaka bedzie uczelnia moze Ci tylko w tym pomoc, znam kolesia ktory skonczyl podstawowke i jest administratorem sieci i naprawde zna sie na rzeczy wiec trzymaj tak dalej, to za pol roku bedziesz mial nie mila zwale z tgo posta xD

----------

## mentorsct

pszemas - robie co moge zeby sie edukować sam. Duzo tez szperam w systemie, czytam i cos tam kombinuje. Nie zawsze wychodzi. Jestem moze za mało cierpliwy i zamiast drażyc problem co jest nie tak, pisze zaraz tu na forum. Więc teraz zanim coś napisze przemysle to dobrze.

----------

## Piecia

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> to że uczelnia ma podpisaną umowę msdnaa nie znaczy, że nie mogą mieć zainstalowanego linuksa. w końcu jeśli ktoś z was otrzyma gdzieś prace związaną z mysql, będzie to raczej na linuksie niz na windzie...

 [OT]Nawet nie zdajesz sobie sprawy jakie klapki ludzie mają na oczach. Wg. niektórych linux i opensource oprogramowanie jest złe bo jest darmowe i niekomercyjne. A że sami nie za nie płacą to wymagają np. photoshopa do obróbki zdjęć itp.[/OT]

----------

## zero111

na szczescie fani linuxa nie_maja klapek na oczach

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

